# كيفية وضع صورة في التوقيع(للاعضاء الجدد)



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

++ السلام والنعمة++

بعض الاعضاء الجدد يواجهوا مشكلة وهي عدم معرفة وضع صورة في التوقيع الخاص بهم

وتم عمل الشرح التفصيلي للتسهيل علي الاعضاء الجدد


تابعوا عرض الصور والخطوات بالترتيب
​




 اقتباس 



 
 



              المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة +Bent El3dra+  

  



 
 



 
 
 
 
 *طريقة التوقيع

































​* 
 



 


شكر خاص لبنت العدرا علي تعبها وشرحها المبسط والسهل جدا في رفع الصور

​


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (6 يناير 2012)

انا مش لقى كلام اعبار عن شكرى السبب الاول علشان اتعلمت حاجة جديدة ودة من فضلك والسبب انى عارف اعمل .........شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا..........................كل سنة وميلاد جديد xجديد  نعيم لوندى


----------



## +monmon+ (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لالاافااااااااااااااااااادة


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> انا مش لقى كلام اعبار عن شكرى السبب الاول علشان اتعلمت حاجة جديدة ودة من فضلك والسبب انى عارف اعمل .........شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا..........................كل سنة وميلاد جديد xجديد  نعيم لوندى




ميرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

+monmon+ قال:


> شكرا لالاافااااااااااااااااااادة




ميرسي للمرور الجميل


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 مايو 2012)

انا مش بيظهر لي تعديل التوقيع في لوحة التحكم اصلا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

نفسي اكون مسيحي قال:


> انا مش بيظهر لي تعديل التوقيع في لوحة التحكم اصلا




مش عارفه السبب ايه بصراحة

هسأل واقولك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)

نفسي اكون مسيحي قال:


> انا مش بيظهر لي تعديل التوقيع في لوحة التحكم اصلا






روزي86 قال:


> مش عارفه السبب ايه بصراحة
> 
> هسأل واقولك



*صلاحه التوقيع هتظهر عندك بعد 60 مشاركه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صلاحه التوقيع هتظهر عندك بعد 60 مشاركه
> *​




طيب شكرا يا عياد للتوضيح


----------



## MaRiNa G (8 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسي كتيييييييير


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 يوليو 2013)

*مصر اسيوط نجع سبع*

يبارك الله تعب محبتكم وحفظ الله مصرنا مبارك شعبي مصر:999:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 يوليو 2013)

]​   لوكنت للرب تصلي          وجواب صلاتك تا خر                               لوكنت لليل الاتي     تنتظر فجرا لا يظهر      بالرب تشجع وتقوى          انتظر الرب لاتفشل انتظر الرب فهو يعمل انتظر الر ب و توكل   انتظر الرب واصبر له    لو طال ليل الاحزان وحلو الايام تغير لو ان قلب الانسان      
بالظلم يغدو يتكبر     انتظر الرب لا تفشل      انتظر الرب فهو يعمل                                                         بارك بلادي


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يبارك الله تعب محبتكم وحفظ الله مصرنا مبارك شعبي مصر:999:




شكرا لمرورك


----------



## خالد خالد خالد (16 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم على الشرح الجميل

كلك ذوق

تم دمج المشاركتين 
قوانين المنتدى تمنع كتابة الردود القصيرة المُتكررة  لغرض زيادة عدد   المشاركات


----------



## Kiroles (19 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا للشرح الجميل ولكن للاسف التوقيع مش بيظهر فى لوحة التحكم غير بعد 60 مشاركة


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

خالد خالد خالد قال:


> تسلم على الشرح الجميل
> 
> كلك ذوق
> 
> ...




شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

Kiroles قال:


> شكرا جدا للشرح الجميل ولكن للاسف التوقيع مش بيظهر فى لوحة التحكم غير بعد 60 مشاركة




تمام بس ده حاجة وده حاجة

بعد  60 مشاركة تقدر تنزل التوقيع

والموضوع كيفية عمل توقيع


----------

